# Dr. Marty's Health Expo, Pomona CA.



## Kaper (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone heard anything about this event. It's at the fairgrounds for two days in February. Dr. Marty, Jean Dodds, and more will be speaking plus vendors, and demos. Sounds great.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I have not heard about it, but thanks for sharing with us all. I might check this out, because Pomona is very close to me.


----------

